# Job Search



## ln2912 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

If i want to look for a job in NZ, where can i go to?


----------



## Zen7 (Mar 11, 2015)

TradeMe and Seek websites, contact local recruitment agencies and register directly with company websites


----------



## ln2912 (Dec 22, 2014)

I am a Secretary/Personal Assistant and also a Massage Therapist. Which profession is in higher demand?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ln2912 said:


> I am a Secretary/Personal Assistant and also a Massage Therapist. Which profession is in higher demand?


Both are classed as Skilled occupations, however neither are currently on any of the skill shortage lists.


----------



## abbott09 (Apr 23, 2015)

How competitive is the job market in various locations in NZ? We are looking at Waikato, Bay of Plenty, and Christchurch and I am curious what our chances of employment are not being in NZ.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abbott09 said:


> How competitive is the job market in various locations in NZ? We are looking at Waikato, Bay of Plenty, and Christchurch and I am curious what our chances of employment are not being in NZ.


All depends what job market you are looking at ?


----------



## abbott09 (Apr 23, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> All depends what job market you are looking at ?


I have experience in various types of administrative/executive work as well as experience as a dispensing optician. My husband has experience in manual labor type jobs, welding, construction, mechanic, and an exstensive military history. Unfortunately by NZ standards we do not have any formal qualifications as they are not needed where we are. But we are more than willing to do what we need to upon arrival to NZ to get them.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abbott09 said:


> I have experience in various types of administrative/executive work as well as experience as a dispensing optician. My husband has experience in manual labor type jobs, welding, construction, mechanic, and an exstensive military history. Unfortunately by NZ standards we do not have any formal qualifications as they are not needed where we are. But we are more than willing to do what we need to upon arrival to NZ to get them.


Now I'm no expert so take this with a pinch of salt. Just my opinion.
I'd say anywhere for administrative / executive work, however the bigger the city the more chance and options so the best places for these will be Wellington or Auckland.
We have a kiwi friend from years ago who lived in the UK - she married my mate and they came to live in NZ a year ago now as she wanted to return home. She was the PA to a global CEO then the legal secretary to a member of the UAE royal family and obviously did administrative / executive work. They went to live in Christchurch to be near her brother and she has really struggled to find work. She has finally found a decent job now but i think it's her third employer in a year!

For your husband, unfortunately the best chance he has of employment is Christchurch because of the amount of construction in the area after the earthquakes in 2011. It's a 15 year programme and there will be work there for many years. The chances of work for him elsewhere are there but just not as many opportunities. 

Not having any formal qualifications may well be a problem and will more than likely prevent employment whilst still overseas. It's always difficult gaining employment from overseas anyway since the majority of people don't yet have the right to live and work in NZ - they need the visa to work, but also need the work to get the visa. It's a classic catch 22 situation.
If you have the funds, coming for a short trip to put yourself in front of employers face to face may well mean the difference between getting a job offer or not. Employers here most certainly like this kind of enthusiasm. They want people to show them commitment that they intend to come here and live/work.
Registering with an employment agency is a good way to start but only one each as work wise NZ is small so registering with more than one agent can cause multiple job applications and confusion.


----------

